# Battery and CPU reommendations



## DrummerJDM (Jul 26, 2011)

So I know a lot of people have posted about their battery life and how to achieve a longer lasting battery. I thought I would start a thread to ask everyone what CPU settings they are currently using and how their battery life is compared to it. I have noticed when tweaking the CPU settings that the battery life does change. Listed below are my current settings

300 14
475 28
650 34
800 39

So far these settings seem to work OK with the MIUI ROM which is currently the best ROM I have seen on the Droid X (Props to Framework). So everyone post your CPU settings or any other battery tips you have. I look forward to your replies! :android-smile:


----------



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

DroidX on Liquid GingerBread v2.4 
300 22
500 33
800 44
1100 55


----------



## DrummerJDM (Jul 26, 2011)

So what kind of battery life do you get with those settings?


----------



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

pretty descent so far. Have only been on this rom since yesterday and rest my battery stats. They usually do well, but it will be a few days before I can tell how well they do with this rom


----------



## DrummerJDM (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds good be sure to let me know!  I'll continue to test these setting and let you know my battery life


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm running
300 16
600 32
900 48
1000 53
on miui4dx last night was the first night after recalibrating the battery and got about 13-14 hours of decent usage mostly on 3g


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"DrummerJDM said:


> So I know a lot of people have posted about their battery life and how to achieve a longer lasting battery. I thought I would start a thread to ask everyone what CPU settings they are currently using and how their battery life is compared to it. I have noticed when tweaking the CPU settings that the battery life does change. Listed below are my current settings
> 
> 300 14
> 475 28
> ...


Like my settings?


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

What app are you all using to adjust the cpu settings?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

android overclock or setcpu


----------



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm going to give this a shot for a while; I hadn't actually looked at the voltages in Android Overclock, so I was just using the stock voltages -- slot 4 was something like 1000 / 68, and that was even at LV. I've reduced them significantly, and I'm going to give it a shot to see if I get any significantly better life out of it.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone else get randomly fluctuating frequencies when using Android Overclock? As soon as I set my freqs and heels the CPU just goes up and down and never settles down.


----------



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> Anyone else get randomly fluctuating frequencies when using Android Overclock? As soon as I set my freqs and heels the CPU just goes up and down and never settles down.


The actual clockspeed will vary depending on the load, as well as what you set the min-max as. It will fluctuate between that min and max as the load increases or decreases.


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

batt stats on MIUI4DX

Undervolt:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Brightness Settings:
0-10 5
11-14 15
15-64 15
65-100 20
101-2999 20
3000-5999 55
6000-7999 208
8000-inf 246

Extended Batt: BH6X

*1st night* - charge 100%, wipe batt stats, drain 100









*2nd night* - Charged 100% after first discharge









*3rd night* - Charged overnight - played music almost all day while in the office


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

echonaut said:


> The actual clockspeed will vary depending on the load, as well as what you set the min-max as. It will fluctuate between that min and max as the load increases or decreases.


I understand it's supposed to scale as the load increases/decreases, I just don't think it's working properly. I can watch the CPU when I haven't activated the overclock and it'll settle down to 300MHz and stay there with only the very occasional uptick. Once I activate the overclock...whoah nelly. The phone's like a bucking bronco going down to the 300 MHz and then up to 1200MHz seemingly at random and never settles down. I'm using the ondemand governor, so maybe that's the issue? This behavior definitely isn't normal, though.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm using android overclock and got about 12-13 hrs with my settings, but I've noticed that the android overclock app has the most percentage of battery usage at the end of the day...makes me feel if I didn't use it then I would have the same same battery life


----------



## DrummerJDM (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input. I'm going to continue messing around with CPU voltages to find the best one for this ROM. Does anyone know if the .12 Radio improves battery life? I saw that it was posted in the MIUI ROM thread and was wondering if anyone has flashed it and if it improves anything.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

In my experience, the .12 requires more battery.


----------

